# angle head repair



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

it's been awhile since i've had one apart .i need to change out the bottom retaining clip.don't i just remove the set screw and tap the clip out?i'm just robbing an old head i have here.i don't want to bust anything up.....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes Bernie that is correct.


----------

